

Algolia raises a $1.5 Million seed round to make Search not Suck - hokkos
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2013/10/01/breaking-algolia-raises-a-1-5-million-seed-round-from-index-ventures-alven-capital-point-nine-capital-to-make-search-not-suck/

======
ferrantim
I saw a comparison of ElasticSearch and Algolia before on HN. Here is the link
to that for those interested: [http://blog.algolia.com/full-text-search-in-
your-database-al...](http://blog.algolia.com/full-text-search-in-your-
database-algolia-versus-elasticsearch/)

